# New HGVC timeshare property planned for Myrtle Beach oceanfront



## holdaer (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like HGVC is planning to build a new 22 story timeshare tower on N. Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach, SC.  Since HGVC doesn't own AOC, I hope this $41.5 million project adds a nice pool area.

The link below is the article talking about the new project.  HGVC moving towards 59 resorts.  

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/2013/07/09/3577757/new-hilton-timeshare-property.html


----------



## efalkowski (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks you for sharing!!  I had a feeling AOC would not be alone.  Anther great location within driving distance for us east coasters


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2013)

*Thanks for sharing*

This would be another project with the Strand Capital Group. 
Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) and Strand Capital Group worked together on HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club in Myrtle Beach, SC. 
Here's a link to the old press release regarding their Anderson relationship - http://news.hiltonworldwide.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/14197

Sadly, the developer is only giving the current residents 30 days notice to move out.


> http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/2013/07/11/3580599/beach-view-apartments-tenants.html
> 
> _MYRTLE BEACH — Residents of Beach View Apartments are searching for a new place to live after receiving a letter July 1 telling them they had until July 31 to vacate the property because it had been sold and was being demolished.Developers are planning to build a 22-story, 230 unit timeshare property, to be called Hilton Grand Vacations Club, in its place.The apartments, in the 2200 block of North Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach, include a seven-story and nine-story tower on the east side of Ocean Boulevard and a third two-story building on the west side._



Google maps shows all three buildings (just pan around) - https://www.google.com/maps?q=&laye...506&ei=drziUavxNPXH4APmuYC4DQ&ved=0CCsQxB0wAA
It's close to HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club located at 2600 North Ocean Boulevard.

According to the news story, the property was formerly known as Cadillac Court. I also found an aerial view of Cadillac Court - http://www.myrtlebeachphotos.com/myrtle-beach-227.htm


----------



## fillde (Jul 17, 2013)

Not much enthusiasm for this new resort.:zzz: Honestly , HGVC should be looking at locations where Hilton has not built or renovated previously owned buildings.

A little further south at Hilton Head would be nice. Further south in Aruba would  be nicer.


----------



## holdaer (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree that HGVC is underserved in the Caribbean. FA seems to be a stop-gap measure to weakly provide an opportunity to vacation in Mexico under the HGVC umbrella. 

We need more HGVC resorts whereby reservations can be made online and not calling in.


----------



## keeblerman (Aug 22, 2013)

*New property in Myrtle is a go.  Old buidlings being demolished*

Hey all, 
Here in Myrtle Beach enjoying one last week of summer vacation before the kids head back to school on Monday.  We Did the owners update yesterday ($100 AMEX and a free beach photo shoot)  and sales guy mentioned the new property just blocks from the Anderson.  They were working away the last few days on the demolition of the old buildings! We did not get to see them but he said they had a meeting last week with the Hilton execs and were shown the artist renderings etc.

I for one am glad Hilton is building from the ground up as there are a few issues with the current property but I love having somewhere in driving distance for those of us on the east coast.

The perks at HGVC/Anderson in Myrtle beach are great.  Free mini golf across the street for all guests, Free water park admission at Wild Water and Wheels, free golf at 11 courses when paying for just the cart!

And if I could find resale may actually consider adding some points here as they had the lowest maintenance fees if have seen.


----------



## Dojan123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Since this place is an affiliate (Anderson) does that mean it does not offer the ability to do club reservations (family)  at other HGVC? Or is club no longer part of HGVC? Just RCI guess certificates. 

After all the reading, I am still confused about pros/cons about affiliate ownership vs buying a TS with a HGVC location. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Dec 1, 2013)

Dojan123 said:


> Since this place is an affiliate (Anderson) does that mean it does not offer the ability to do club reservations (family)  at other HGVC? Or is club no longer part of HGVC? Just RCI guess certificates.
> 
> After all the reading, I am still confused about pros/cons about affiliate ownership vs buying a TS with a HGVC location.
> 
> ...



Affiliate owners can join the club by paying a fee to join.
Then they can book club reservations like the rest of the HGVC family.
Hilton is very kind to resale buyers and affiliate owners.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 18, 2013)

Just received an update from my Schooner ii resort which is next door to the Hilton in construction:

_We want to take a minute to update you on the progress of the construction of the Hilton.  Since our last update on November 1st, they have continued to pour pylons and move in a great amount of equipment.  One 200 foot crane has been erected and another is in progress.  The first crane is located on the corner of the property next to the north side beach access.       

We have been informed that the Outrigger, that was scheduled to come down in September of 2014, will actually come down in the next month or so along with The Tradewinds.

Please continue to follow us on Facebook for weekly updates and pictures, every day brings something new and exciting.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact [General Manager].

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year,

Schooner II Management & Staff 
_

Follow the facebook link and you can see the construction progress.


----------

